# Pet store that sells tortoises



## ciara_gmail (5 Mar 2007)

Hey everyone,

Can anyone recommend a good pet store in Dublin that sells tortoises? Also if anyone has any idea how much one would set you back? 

Thanks,
Ciara


----------



## Welfarite (5 Mar 2007)

ciara_gmail said:


> if anyone has any idea how much one would set you back?



about three hours per day, I'd say!!!!


----------



## Towger (5 Mar 2007)

They have been illegal to import for years. [broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (5 Mar 2007)

Maybe the original poster means turtles/terrapins or something? Aren't they still sold legally?


----------



## ciara_gmail (5 Mar 2007)

Yes something similar such as a turtle or terrapin? Never knew that about tortoises before - oops!


----------



## shootingstar (5 Mar 2007)

bought a "quartro" turtle/terapin 3 years ago. cost me €45.00 but that was in cork. 
My mother still has it and it grows to suit its environment. the bigger the tank the bigger the terapin. There cute out. Some need temp regulated water. Some hibernate in the winter so make sure you know what your buying. Buy 2 not 1. companionship is a wonderful thing. 

*ss*


----------



## foxylady (5 Mar 2007)

ciara_gmail said:


> Yes something similar such as a turtle or terrapin? Never knew that about tortoises before - oops!


 

There is a pet shop on camden street that sells terrapins.


----------



## bobk (5 Mar 2007)

There's a reptile shop opposite the dublin city council offices on wood quay that will probably sell them


----------



## paddyc (6 Mar 2007)

I got 2 terrapins in Wackers in Donameghede for €40 euro each, they also have a shop on parnell st afaik. Kinsealy pet shop also sell them but not sure of the price.


----------



## ciara_gmail (6 Mar 2007)

Thanks all for the information - will check out the places this weekend.


----------

